# 6x9 full range speakers



## viking401961 (10 mo ago)

Does anyone remember Altec Lansing ALS-693 6x9 speakers ? I bought a pair for $250 back in 1987 and they were incredible ! I would buy another new pair if I could find them but since I can't find them I'm trying to find what would compare to those, that are available today.


----------



## INFRNL (Feb 19, 2021)

good luck. you can't compare todays speakers with the speakers from the past.
best to go listen to what you can and go from there


----------

